# Child's First Horse: Horse vs Pony



## HannahC (Apr 30, 2012)

Personally, I would choose a well broke horse over a pony. I don't want to offend any pony owners out there- both are great animals and both have their advantages and disadvantages. However, ponies seem to typically have more mischievous and unpredictable personalities. Once again- this is just my experience, animals in general can be unpredictable.

Also, the nice thing about a horse is that depending on your daughter and the horse in question, she will be less likely to outgrow it. 

My parents bought my very first horse for me when I was twelve- she was 21 years old, pure Quarter Horse, and a 15.3 hand retired cutting horse. She took very good care of me, and taught me more than any riding lesson ever did. 

If it were my child, I would feel safer with her on a horse with lots of experience and a calm demeanor.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This is my vote, just personal opinion










Kids belong on ponies, they are at a convenient level when you are walking alongside them, and they often feel safer closer to the ground, and it isn't so far to fall.

They are able to do more things on their own when they are working with a pony, grooming, tacking up, etc.

Ponies are fun, they teach you so many things, and it is just right:wink:


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> This is my vote, just personal opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is absolutely adorable. Awwwwww


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

HannahC said:


> Personally, I would choose a well broke horse over a pony. I don't want to offend any pony owners out there- both are great animals and both have their advantages and disadvantages. However, ponies seem to typically have more mischievous and unpredictable personalities. Once again- this is just my experience, animals in general can be unpredictable.
> 
> Also, the nice thing about a horse is that depending on your daughter and the horse in question, she will be less likely to outgrow it.
> 
> ...


My first horse was an "Arabian-cross" who was HUGE. To this day I am not sure exactly how tall he was, as I didn't really care to measure back then. But he dwarfed most anyone, and I still don't believe he was an Arab-cross like the owner told my dad.

He was actually pretty high spirited and did buck me and my cousin off once, but he was my very first playday horse and taught me everything I know now. So I am personally partial to horses, but have never owned a pony, so I definitely wanted more opinions.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I had a huge post but it crashed :-(

Basically, a pony has higher re-sale value (at least around here). Kids are going to outgrow ponies, but they also outgrow horses by advancing beyond what the horse is capable of. Ponies that can babysit and have done the job a few times only go up in value.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

pony owner here, i just finished soaking pellets for my old toothless guy my parents bought for me when i was 7. i think there is something very special about kids and ponies. when i was learning i felt like his size was fitting for me, helped me build confidence. it became easier to establish leadership with him because i felt like i could handle him, rather than a horse that i was hardly tall enough to saddle. 

that being said, my parents are NOT horse people and they nearly killed me by letting me ride him. my pony was not well broke and one of those true bolters that would run straight into a wall if something spooked him enough. Ponies are incredibly smart, they can be very stubborn and will constantly test leadership, which isnt ideal for a beginner. Finding a well broke gentle pony is ideal in my opinion. 

of course there is always the issue of outgrowing a pony. Personally i rode my pony until i was 20 years old and he retired, but i know a lot of people who will want to "upgrade" to horse within only a few years. 

although a pony or small horse would be my preference, you shouldnt overlook any gentle kid's horse if they are taller. They are hard to come by and are fantastic companions.


----------



## HannahC (Apr 30, 2012)

What would your daughter be doing with her first "horse"? That might help in the decision a little.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I learned a lot riding my shetland pony, mostly that no matter how hard I kicked, he wasnt going faster than a trot :lol::lol:

I gained my confidence on my pony, i learned form and actual riding on an old campaigner... i was in 5th grade when my mom brought him home - he was 18 and a show ring veteran. He was still there when I left for the Navy, and died at age 37. Mom got teased for spending 800.00 for a meat auction nag, but he was priceless.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I think my decision would be based on the age and size of the child. For VERY first rides...being led around or just beginningn to learn how to control an animal, I vote for a pony. A well-schooled, gentle pony. Once a child is 6-7...and can deal with a pony, then it's time for a horse of the well-broke variety. and then you go from there. But I've never had to deal with this situation so what do I know??? LOL


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I say if you can afford a WELL TRAINED pony go for it! Like asked before how old/big is your child? I did have the perfect babysitter 16.2 hh QH gelding I planned on using for my daughter but he passed when she was 4, he was PERFECT for her so I wouldn't count out a dead broke older horse. I shopped for a long time and found my kid a larger Shetland/appy/paint pony and they were great together. Now she's 7 and is riding a 14.2 hh 15 year old gentle gelding and they are doing ok, still leadlining and in the round because she doesnt quite have the umph for him. If I had to do it all over again I would have gotten her another pony.

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Ponies are good IF you can find a good one. Well broke, good mannered ponies are far and few between and when you can find them, they are worth their weight in gold. 

We skipped the ponies (I'm so picky, I'd have never found the right one) and my daughter rides the horses. She is 6 and doesn't quite weigh 50 lbs. The 3 she rides the most are my 25 yr old retired reining mare that's just a hair under 15 hands, my 23 yr old retired WP mare that's 15.2 (she shows her in small fry pleasure) and then at the other end of the spectrum (and her favorite to ride) is my 20 year old 16.3 Hanoverian mare. 

I wouldn't count out a horse because of size, with kiddos, having a gentle disposition and being dead broke are the most important qualities. Good luck on your search!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i would say base it on your daughters feelings... personally.
if she is on the timid side and scared of big horses and falling go for the pony size but make sure they are good like everyone says.

however if your daughter is like me when i was in the single and early tween stages i was fearless and always felt better on the bigger horses. the option of falling never came in my mind and the fact i was on a bigger horse for some reason made me feel like a million bucks whether i was riding them alone or being lead. i felt there was no limit to how much i could do. but that is me since i never had the chance to have a pony :/ 

again just try and figure your daughter out lol... which of course i believe is an easy task for a mom ;p if she is confident go for a smaller horse if she is timid look for a pony her size. you will know when you found the right one or atleast thats what my mom always tells me...when you see them and meet them you will figure out quickly which one you think will suit you best.

the only warning that comes into play is don't fall for the first one you see check out multiple different ponies and horses before deciding.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry everyone! I tried responding last night, but the forum was down for me. 

My daughter is 4 years old going on 30. She is very used to being around horses, as I have taken her to the stable with me since she was 2. She has been recently riding my partner's 6 year old mare who also rides his 2 year old son around. She is absolutely bomb proof and is sooo gentle with the kids.

However, Misty recently has had some lameness issues that we are still puzzled about, and so she has been retired until it has been fully diagnosed and treated. She will be fully retired if the vet does not feel she's sound for riding of any level, and will be kept for the rest of her life as a companion horse. (My partner raised her from a foal, and would NEVER sell her).

Here are some pictures of my daughter in the saddle to give you an idea of her size. I'm leaning toward a pony to help build her confidence, but also do not want the pony to be outgrown too quickly.

My daughter would be learning the basics on this horse/pony and possibly getting involved in some playdays if she's interested once she has more lessons and confidence under her belt.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I really don't have any one set answer because, for me, it would depend on the child and the individual ponies/horses I was choosing between.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe she looks cute on the horse


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

The person at the barn I used to board got a really big qh for her little 8 yo as 1st horse. He was about 10 yo and gentle as it comes. They trail rode and eventually started to show together. The only problem was she couldn't put saddle on his back (too high). :wink: But the biggest advantage was the lady could use that horse for herself and guests when needed.


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

I was 9 when I got a large pony, which worked out well, because If I let her get away with things, an adult could still tune her up. I think that's a big thing, having a adult also be able to ride. Now size doesn't matter as much as if the horse/pony will listen to the leg cues being up so high and so light of pressure always. I vote for a large horse or small pony. My large pony was 13.2 hands tall.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

oh my gosh what a cutie she is!!! she has the look of a fearless young lady who will conquer the world no doubt  
i would be scared to give her a pony or a horse  she will be a daredevil look at those eyes telling you "just try me" attitude lol 
good luck with your search for a good match i bet you will find a great partner for her to learn on


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I do like the idea of being able to tune up a larger pony or a horse. And I like the idea of the horse being able to be ridden by adults as well. 

I have never owned a pony and have always heard horror stories as to their stubborn and sometimes aggressive nature, but I definitely won't discredit all ponies just because some people have not had the best results, especially when I see so many children with awesome ponies that are patient enough to put up with the kiddos.

And thank you! She's a smart girl and she has definitely inherited my love of horses. We just need to work on building her confidence now.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

kait18 said:


> oh my gosh what a cutie she is!!! she has the look of a fearless young lady who will conquer the world no doubt
> i would be scared to give her a pony or a horse  she will be a daredevil look at those eyes telling you "just try me" attitude lol
> good luck with your search for a good match i bet you will find a great partner for her to learn on


Thank you! She is a pretty brave girl! She has NO fear on the ground, but does need a little encouragement when she's in the saddle. And I agree! I know that when my parents gave me a horse, I was GONE. haha I rode that gelding all over from sun-up to sun-down.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Being in the UK it is virtually unheard of for a child to be riding a horse.
We have such a large diversity of ponies that a horse is never considered for a small child.

I love ponies they are great but, they are not silly and will often take advantage of a child unless someone is around to keep them in their place!

It still makes my heart skip a beat when I see tiny children on horses. My thought is always that they have a heck of a long way to fall of they do come off.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It does seem strange to me to Foxhunter, kids and ponies is how I grew up, seeing little kids on big horses is just an anathema to me.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Foxhunter, I wish we had ponies here like the native breeds in the UK. I would love to have a Fell for my daughter but that's wishful thinking 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I think it depends on th animal. I, personally, prefer horses but that's likely because I've never had a pony. It seems that around here, a horse that can pack a child around the show ring and do well has a much higher resale value than a pony. When I was doing hunters with Jesse (I was 11 at the time) we had offers at $20, 000 while the girl I rode with was trying to sell her pony for $5, 000 and ha no luck.

I think it also depends on the child riding. If they have a pony that fits perfectly, it will likely be too small in a very short amount of time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

im gonna say pony, shetland would be best. if your daughter dosnt have a sturdy seat yet, itll be a lot less distance to fall!


----------



## horsepanel (May 4, 2012)

Pony is better for safe issue.If I was backward Childhood,I will choose pony.


----------



## Paul Turner (Apr 18, 2012)

I think a pony makes more sense for a kid due to their lesser heights and they feel like a better company for little kids.


----------



## JadenAndGagesMom (Apr 27, 2012)

I've been thinking about this lately too, for my son. We are a little ways off from buying either one, we just got our first family horse. But he LOVES to ride! I'm happy for now that the horse we have is short (14.3hh) and pretty much dead broke. My son will be 4 in August. I'm concerned that its going to be a long time before he can do anything with her himself though. You kinda gotta have longer arms for reins and longer legs to squeeze. I've read about children showing ponies in 4H and stuff and I think that would be a really neat experience. Keep us updated on what you decide, I am interested to hear also 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Another thought.
I understand that parents want their kids to be safe, but I have to wonder if there is a difference in what people are trying to achieve.

If you buy your child a dead broke, very safe older horse, they may well be safe, they learn to point it in the right direction and balance, and enjoy being on the horse.

You buy your kid a pony, they will have to learn to RIDE because you actually have to learn to ride to make a proper kids pony do anything. In the process they will fall off, have tantrums, learn to swear, but they will learn to stick in and stick on.

I wonder if that is why the UK was so competitive at so many equine sports for so long, we all grew up riding evil ponies, and you either quit and take up knitting, or you stick in there and become a competent rider.













Just my thought YMMV


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd probably go for a pony, but not a tiny one. Maybe around 13ish hands? At that height they'd still be pretty manageable, not now for her, but soon. If it's not too fine an adult should be able to occasionally ride it if required. It would hopefully give her maybe 5 - 6 years at least before she outgrows it. 

I see heaps of children around 8 years old, but sometimes younger, and they bring their parents quiet stock horses to pony club, often 15 - 16 hands high. Lovely horses and all but the kids constantly need help saddling, bridling, rugging etc. 

I think when she's a bit older your daughter might want to have a horse that is small enough so that she can care for it, and saddle and bridle it herself, yet big enough so she doesn't outgrow it in a few years. 

I'm 22 now and my horse isn't big, maybe 14.2ish. I love the slightly smaller height, so much easier to do stuff with I find.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

"In the process they will fall off, have tantrums, *learn to swear*, but they will learn to stick in and stick on."
Love that Golden!!

Here is my daughter on her first pony:








This mare was around 12hh. I could warm her up and work with her myself, as you can see my kid had plenty of room to grow with her and I really wish she would have delt with loosing her eye better! She was just perfect.
I'd go for this size for your daughter. My kid took her first fall off her, just a tiny slide, and she learned so much from her first "rodeo" as she calls it. My kid could groom her, lead her pretty safely, almost mount, help tack, and the shorter reins were great learning soft contact. She kind of struggles with that now on her horse and has a harder time "being boss". Especially getting her geldings head up when he tries to graze, with Rosie she didn't have a problem.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/introducing-my-new-trail-horse-kid-122266/

It's a horse!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

It is a horse! I spent so much time thinking about it, and fate decided for me. I was given my newest boy (name undecided). 6 years old, dead broke, experienced kid's horse. A 5 and 8 year old were riding him prior to me getting him.

However, everyone had GREAT advice and stories. I LOVE all the pictures of the ponies! They are sooo cute!

And that is so funny about the competitive drives. I never thought of it that way, but you're very right. My first gelding was a handful. I used to come home with blisters on my hands from holding him back. He loved to run. But he taught me to be a brave rider with confidence to correct and train correctly. (of course, I wasn't 4, haha)

My first horse: Rebel, Unknown Breed, 15 years old


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------

